# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Pershendetje :)

## ArgenA

Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni se si te download-oj libra nga ketu :
http://www.safaribooksonline.com/
 Faleminderit!

----------

